# BT21 Nitefighter discontinued??



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I build LED lights but I can't even begin to compete with the Chinese lights on price, so I don't build my LED lights for friends any more

So....................
Friend #1 is looking for a new light setup

Friends #2 has a BT21 Nitefighter and he likes it
Nitefighter BT21 1800LM Cree XM L2 2 LEDs Water - resistant Mountain Bike Lights-68.94 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

I was going to suggest that friend #1 go get a BT21, but they seem to be not in stock at gearbest

Are they discontinued?

If so, what other cheap lights can I refer him to?
I know about the Magic shine lights but the tiny sized BT21's are brighter

How about this one at deal extreme?
Sort of looks like my friends BT21?
5-Mode 2-LED Neutral White Light Front Lamp for Bicycle - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

El34 said:


> I build LED lights but I can't even begin to compete with the Chinese lights on price, so I don't build my LED lights for friends any more
> 
> So....................
> Friend #1 is looking for a new light setup
> ...


You and me both on the light building front El34. The BT21 has been discontinued for a while now. Why it's still listed on Gearbest's site is anyone's guess.

Interesting that they don't specify any lumen claims for that DX light you link to which makes me a bit suspicious. A similar light to the BT21 (but not as good) that some on here have gone for is the Kaidoman KD2:-

http://www.kaidomain.com/p/S023857....-Mode-2200-Lumens-Bike-Light-with-Battery-Set

There is a thread on here about it and modifying it for better thermal transfer and LED mods as well which you might find interesting.

A similar light but less powerful at 900 lumens is the Yinding from Gearbest-

Yinding 900 Lumens CREE XM L2 2 LEDs 4 Modes Headlight Cycling Lamp ( Neutral White )-25.96 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

Again, there is a thread on here about that as well.

Another one to consider is the Nightfighter BT40S but this is a bit floodier than the first two, utilising 4 x XP-G2s:-

Nitefighter BT40S Cree XP - G2 1600lm Neutral White LED Bicycle Light Bike Headlamp-28.42 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info

I have not been keeping up with what has gone on in the chinese lights for a year or so now.

BTW, I always tear down any of those chinese lights and improve them if possible
I have found metal shavings rolling around inside the housings before

But $33.00 for light, batteries and charger....
For guys that don't have the $$$$, these kind of lights are perfect


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

I should have said that I have a BT21, a Yinding and a BT40s. All are better than the average Chinese option but the Yinding is a bit under-powered. The two Nightfighter lights are very nice especially the BT21 which is probably my favourite light at the moment.

I wish I'd bought half-a-dozen of them now I could have made a fortune selling them on! No doubt they'll be something even better along soon though knowing the Chinese.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I know, when my neighbor showed me his BT21 last year, I was impressed

First, the size is awesome and the brightness was good

I was thinking that even if the electronics blew up, I could still use the carcass for a project

There must have been issues with the BT21?
Otherwise, why would they stop making them?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

El34 said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> I have not been keeping up with what has gone on in the chinese lights for a year or so now.
> 
> ...


If one of your friends ends up with the DX light please let us know what you think. Almost all lights in this price range have some major flaws so another reasonable performing low priced light would be welcome amid the sea of junk out there right now.
Mole


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, will do

I ordered one of the Kaidomain lights a few minutes ago
Going to check it out and keep it for a spare for anyone showing up to our night rides that does not have a good light

For example, A buddy showed up last week and forgot his battery pack 

This is what I ordered
http://www.kaidomain.com/p/S023857....-Mode-2200-Lumens-Bike-Light-with-Battery-Set


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

There are a few people that show up to our rides with Magic shines, like the original 900

They are not as bright as the lights I built, but they get the job done


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I have the nightfighter BT40s on the bars, and the KaiDomain KD 2x on the helmet, and I really like the setup. You can get the head units for under $45 shipped (for both, not each). I cant imagine a better bang for the buck. But if money is not an issure, theres better quality lights out there.


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

5-Mode 2-LED Neutral White Light Front Lamp for Bicycle - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

ABS?


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

Staypuft1652 said:


> 5-Mode 2-LED Neutral White Light Front Lamp for Bicycle - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> ABS?


That was the light that El34 enquired about a few posts earlier in the thread. Not sure what ABS means but if you have any experience of it then please share.


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

OverTheHill said:


> That was the light that El34 enquired about a few posts earlier in the thread. Not sure what ABS means but if you have any experience of it then please share.


I apologise for my vague reply. From what the specs say, and from its appearance, it appears the light body is made of ABS plastic. Not sure what the fins are for in that case.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

Staypuft1652 said:


> I apologise for my vague reply. From what the specs say, and from its appearance, it appears the light body is made of ABS plastic. Not sure what the fins are for in that case.


Good spot, I overlooked that looking at the spec. However, with two XM-L T6s in there I'm not sure the main body can be ABS, maybe they are referring to the mount.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Staypuft1652 said:


> 5-Mode 2-LED Neutral White Light Front Lamp for Bicycle - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> ABS?


I saw that too

They must have the description wrong or they are describing some other part of the light?

The thing I noticed was that they are not showing a battery pack or charger in any of the pics.

I was thinking that it was just the light head.
But that does not make any sense either.

5-Mode 2-LED Neutral White Light Front Lamp for Bicycle - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

El34 said:


> I saw that too
> 
> They must have the description wrong or they are describing some other part of the light?
> 
> ...


Yes, I am probably wrong, but the pictures to me, the case looked more like plastic than anodized aluminum, but the fins corners do look machined I suppose. Looks like a nice light though other than that.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I may order one just to see what it really is

I ordered the kaidomain light yesterday

The body shapes all look the same as the BT21 in the pics
I need to see if my BT21 to marwi adapters fit these body styles


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

El34 said:


> I may order one just to see what it really is
> 
> I ordered the kaidomain light yesterday
> 
> ...


I would think so El34. The plastic mount on the BT21, BT40s and Yinding lights I have look almost identical to the one on the DX light and it is fixed with just one screw into the base.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

OverTheHill said:


> I would think so El34. The plastic mount on the BT21, BT40s and Yinding lights I have look almost identical to the one on the DX light and it is fixed with just one screw into the base.


I wouldn't be too sure on this light. Pictures show power cord exiting through the back of the mount itself indicating it exits the light-head from somewhere on the bottom surface. Requires a channel molded into the mount to clear power cord (BT40 is also like this).
Mole


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> I wouldn't be too sure on this light. Pictures show power cord exiting through the back of the mount itself indicating it exits the light-head from somewhere on the bottom surface. Requires a channel molded into the mount to clear power cord (BT40 is also like this).
> Mole


If you look on El34s website you will see the two MS lights he has made adpaters for have power cords exiting from the bottom of the light so shouldn't be a big deal if he does have to do a little bit more machining to clear the cord.

Magic Shine to Marwi adapter


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, I had not noticed the power cord placement

Looks like the KD2 also has the cord exiting under the body

No big deal

If the BT21 is no longer available, I won't be selling any of those adapters
I would just modify the existing BT21 adapter design for the under the body cord type lights.
But looking at the light, looks like the cord would exit right where my pivot point is. That sucks


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

OverTheHill said:


> If you look on El34s website you will see the two MS lights he has made adpaters for have power cords exiting from the bottom of the light so shouldn't be a big deal if he does have to do a little bit more machining to clear the cord.
> 
> Magic Shine to Marwi adapter


Thanks for the link. Understand you comments now. If you don't mind doing a little custom machine work you can make most things fit.
Mole


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I make all those MS and BT21 adapters on my 3D printer.

It only involves editing the 3D Cad file for another light body design

On another note, I just looked at how many MS900 type adapters I have sold
I started making them in 2009 and have sold 781 of them since then.
I had no idea I had sold that many
Just got curious and looked at my sales in quickbooks


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mr Mole,
It looks to me like the BT40 is the same body as the MS1600 ?
I already make an adapter for that body style
It looks like this on a MS 1600 light


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

El34 said:


> Mr Mole,
> It looks to me like the BT40 is the same body as the MS1600 ?
> I already make an adapter for that body style
> It looks like this on a MS 1600 light
> ...


That's awesome, looks lie your MS mount would work of both the DX & KD lights. I ride in the desert so have been using the finned GoPro mounts Vancbiker makes to help cool the lights for my sometimes 100 degree ride temps. As you can see maybe his most frequent customer.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Picture of the year!


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

El34 said:


> Mr Mole,
> It looks to me like the BT40 is the same body as the MS1600 ?
> I already make an adapter for that body style
> It looks like this on a MS 1600 light
> ...


On the mj-872, I believe the cord exits towards front of light, on bt40s, exits rear. So switch cable channel and bolt hole?


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

If it is just opposite, just reverse my adapter.
I have never seen a BT40 in person, so I don't know for sure


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

El34 said:


> If it is just opposite, just reverse my adapter.
> I have never seen a BT40 in person, so I don't know for sure


It will probably work just fine. The bodies of the two lights have different measurements on the slot milled for the mounting surface. I don't think that's going to be much problem with a plastic mount. There is a different dimension from the screw hole to the where the wire comes out on the different lights. IIRC, the BT40S is the smaller of the two. If EL34's Marwi adapter does not clear there it would be a simple mod.


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

I don't have the marwi mounts. Was just replying to an old post to where he had asked if they were the same, after having both in question I was just noting their differences in relation to mounting.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

El34 said:


> I have never seen a BT40 in person, so I don't know for sure


Lighthead only at Amazon, $25 and free 2DAY shipping,
http://amzn.to/2hj97Jw


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

patski said:


> Lighthead only at Amazon, $25 and free 2DAY shipping,
> http://amzn.to/2hj97Jw


Any suggestions on batteries to use/make? I have a bunch of 7.2V LiPo's for my quadcopters or could assemble something using Panasonic cells.


----------

